# Hair color and hoof color



## Paintedponies1992 (Nov 17, 2013)

I'd go with what you said, probably a sock there, but can't see it because she's greyed out.


----------



## ApuetsoT (Aug 22, 2014)

Grey skin isn't unpigmented like the skin under socks. It's the skin color that matters, not the hair color.


----------



## ACinATX (Sep 12, 2018)

ApuetsoT said:


> Grey skin isn't unpigmented like the skin under socks. It's the skin color that matters, not the hair color.


So, even though she's all gray (white), the skin above that one foot is most likely pink, whereas the skin above the other feet is gray?


----------



## AbbySmith (Nov 15, 2020)

ApuetsoT said:


> Grey skin isn't unpigmented like the skin under socks. It's the skin color that matters, not the hair color.


Yep, that's what I was going to say. If it is pink skin, the hooves are light. If they have dark skin, they will have dark hooves.


----------



## ACinATX (Sep 12, 2018)

So then I guess we could assume that she had a sock there before she grayed out?


----------



## ApuetsoT (Aug 22, 2014)

ACinATX said:


> So, even though she's all gray (white), the skin above that one foot is most likely pink, whereas the skin above the





ACinATX said:


> So, even though she's all gray (white), the skin above that one foot is most likely pink, whereas the skin above the other feet is gray?


Roughly, yes. The skin color of greys is based on whatever their original pigmentation was. Most will have black skin as most colors have black skin. White markings like socks and double dilutions will result in pink skin and white feet if that happens to occur at the cornets.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

My black mare with 4 white socks has black hooves. Appaloosas and Paints seem to have more white in their hooves.


----------



## lb27312 (Aug 25, 2018)

Yeah same here not sure if it's hair or actual skin color? I have one paint that has white socks and white hooves another paint that has white above their hooves but black hooves... Here's a pic of the one with black hooves..


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

It can be hard to see markings on greys. All of our greys have leg markings that blend in totally normally, but result in different color feet.

You can see the same thing here with Phin's head dry:









versus wet:









You would never know he had a thin blaze normally!


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

The black on the pinto go with the black hair st the coronet band. One looks like ermine spots but the other rings the hoof. I suspect a close inspection would reveal black skin at the juncture all the way around.


----------



## rebel_equestrian (Dec 12, 2020)

I'd say that before this horse greyed out, he/she had a sock but you can't see it now. It is the skin color around the hoof that matters, not the hair color (although hair color can be a good way to help tell!)


----------



## Danneq (Sep 18, 2020)

This is very interesting. Do you ever get hooves that are more than one color? I only know how coloration works in cats; I've had two calicos and both of them have/had feet that were multicolored. Pink and black little toe beans on the same foot. My lesson horse has a strip of white above one hoof but I haven't paid attention to the color of the hoof itself.


----------



## farrieremily (Jul 8, 2018)

Our Appy has striped hooves and I’ve seen a couple with a spot of colored hair/skin that leaves just one bold stripe down an otherwise white hoof.


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

Mine that have ermine spots have striped hooves. The stripe comes down from where the spot is located.


----------



## Danneq (Sep 18, 2020)

That's so cool. 😊


----------



## vonlora (Mar 28, 2011)

farrieremily said:


> Our Appy has striped hooves and I’ve seen a couple with a spot of colored hair/skin that leaves just one bold stripe down an otherwise white hoof.


Yes, appys are supposed to have striped hooves. Never noticed on other horses. You have perked my interest and I am going to look around the barn and see if there is a pattern.


----------

